# Burning Question



## Sabby84 (Apr 5, 2018)

Heya guys!
Sabby here with a question.

Ive been trying to remember a band from the 90s and all I can recall is the album cover.

Its a duo. Pianist I believe and a guitarist on the cover. The guitarist is sitting down holding a Jackson strat vertical/resting on the floor. The pianist is standing besides him. I would love to remember the band I believe they were progressive classical?


----------

